# Sticky  NEW MEMBERS (and old) PLEASE READ...Forum guidelines, Links, General info



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey my VRC brothers (and sisters)-

This thread was a long time coming, but this should be something quite useful for the veteran VRC members as well as new VRC'ers who have made their way to our forum.

This thread will....evolve. For the vet posters, please feel free to post info or links that you've found useful over the years and I will add them to the list below. To keep things clean, I will delete posts as the information is added to keep this thread a clean quick resource for all of us.

I hope this helps, and again, please feel free to post or PM me with suggestions and/or info.

-eric-

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vintage, Retro, Classic. What is it?*
One of the two most commonly asked questions. How to determine the difference (or even identify) a vintage, retro, or classic bike. Other VRC'ers have defined it far more eloquently than I ever could. Here are some links discussing the subject. They include some great definitions of VRC. Keep in mind that the definition of vintage retro classic is, at the end of the day, in they eyes of the beholder.

VRC Definition threads:
General VRC Definition Discussion
General VRC Definition Discussion II
General VRC Definition Discussion III
General VRC Definition Discussion IV
General VRC Definition Discussion V
Which of todays bikes are tomorrow's classics

*What's It Worth (WIW)*
The other most commonly asked question. What's it worth?
This is about as difficult to define as the definition of 'vintage retro classic'. There is no clear answer. And though this question is asked often, its almost always asked of a different part or bike...making links to helpful threads difficult.

Here's one of the better discussions of the topic:
Vintage Value
Lighthearted, but less than helpful 'whats it worth' discussion.

I'll make an attempt at providing guidance to 'what's it worth', it is just my personal opinion on the subject.

What's it worth? What is your bike worth? Are you sitting on a gold mine? Maybe, maybe not. The best way to determine the value of your bike. Put it on eBay for $.99 and let it ride. This probably the most best way to figure the value. Of course, how well your auction description is and how clean and nicely you take pictures of your bike will also affect its value. MTBR.com has a 'Vintage' section in the classifieds. It hits your target audience perfectly.
If you don't want to sell your bike, but just want to know if it has value...take these things into account:
Age of the bike.
Originality of the bike (paint, parts)
Condition of the bike (paint, parts)
Is it a low production run bike? Custom/Hand made by a reputable craftsmen?
Component list? Are the parts 'top or the line' or quality aftermarket upgrades?
Worth....or value, will always be a gray area. What may be worth a lot to you, may be worth very little to someone else. Even something such as sentimental worth can sometimes affect market value. Do your research. Watch local Craigslist and eBay for like items to gauge the worth (value) of what you have.

*Outing (and why did I get yelled at)*
The topic of 'outting' often gets discussed here in the VRC. While it is not a written rule, alerting others to VRC items found, it has become a self enforced courtesy not to out on the public forum. Rather, its has become common to PM or Email another forum member directly to let them know of a find. This is more directed towards local Craigslist postings as opposed to eBay, however hidden auctions are found by those who work hard to find them.
The link below is a more in depth discussion on the subject.
Outing Discussion Thread

*Helpful Info and Quick Links*
There are some great resources on the net related to Vintage Retro Classic. Use them to educate yourself, reminisce, or enjoy the pictures!

First Flight Bikes. By far, one of the greatest resources on the net. Jeff Archer (and wES) has done an amazing job amassing information and providing us all with a museum of some of the greatest VRC bikes ever built to enjoy. Their website is great for determining parts timelines and bike specs. First Flight Bikes

Charlie Kelly. Brush up on your history and take in some fantastic photographs. This is Charlie Kelly's website, unofficial MTB historian: Charlie Kelly's Mountain Bike HubSite His credentials? He was there. Here's also a thread by Charlie with oogles of great pictures of early mtb history: Legend's Thread

Bike Pro website: Bike Pro. I don't know who has kept this site running, but its another good resource to identify parts that you have...and just can't seem to remember what they are. They also do a pretty great job at providing info about the part and its specs.

MTB Kataloge. Sorry, its in German. But, its an awesome collection of factory bike and component catalogs, scanned and PDF'ed for our convenience.
MTB Kataloge

MTBR.com has it's own VRC specific picture gallery. Feel free to add your VRC ride to the gallery (Try and keep it to a single, clean drive side photo of your bike).
MTBR.com Vintage Retro Classic Picture Gallery

MTBR.com VRC classifieds. MTBR has a VRC specific bike and parts section of the classifieds. Buy or sell to the most targeted of audiences.
MTBR VRC Bikes Classifieds
VRC Components Classifieds
Trade Thread (no for sale items) Part 2

Sheldon Brown

*Vintage Retro Classic Brand Specific Enthusiast Sites*
VRC is a small community, so anywhere we can come together to share knowledge, information, and stories is a good thing. Here are a few brand specific sites.

Brand Specific Websites:
Bontrager Frame Identification (Off Road, Race, Race Lite)
Fat Cogs (Fat Chance)
Mantis
Old Mountain Bikes (Ritchey)
Vintage Trek
Yetifan.com (Yeti)
Brakes Obscura (rare vrc mtb brake photos and info)
Shimano XTR (M900/M910) Info

*Klein -*
Gator Adroits
Wundels Klein Classics
http://www.wink.ne.jp/~and/index.htm
Klein Tech Guide (Pre-97) PDF File 

*'Official' Threads*
Lets face it, we like showing off our bikes. We like seeing pictures of bikes. Here is a list of 'official' bike threads and other threads of interest. This list will certainly grow, so bear with me while I update, organize, and add to it. (We might have to break this section info manufacturer specific sections)

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-juli-furtado-picture-thread-527821.html
Official Ned Overend Thread
Official John Tomac Thread

Official Bontrager Thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-dean-thread-756386.html
Official Fat Chance Thread
Official GT Thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-ibis-picture-thread-402107.html
Official Klein Picture Thread
Official Mantis Thread
Official (Koga) Miyata Thread
Official Mountain Goat Thread
Official Ritchey Thread
Official Rock Lobster Thread
Official Salsa Thread (All Things Moto!)
Official Slingshot Thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-specialized-picture-thread-400679.html
Official Steve Potts Thread
Official Titanium Bike Thread
Official Victor Vicente of America Thread
The WTB Phoenix Thread
Official Yeti Thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/all-things-charlie-cunningham-671321.html
Official Cook Bros Crank Thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-frank-welder-ftw-thread-716139.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-john-grafton-photo-thread-824002.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/greg-herbold-thread-8740.html
Official (Sugino) Tioga Tension Disk Thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...olidated-official-drop-bar-thread-659324.html

Picture Threads:
Vintage Beauty Pageant Thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-neon-bike-photos-please-373173.html
Official 'Rare Parts' Thread


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Here are some more general MTBR info:

MTBR forum rules: Mtbr Posting Guidelines

Why did my post get deleted? Well, usually it relates to a violation of the rules above. Specifically, the most common circumstances are: outings, personal attacks and flaming, offering things for sale without a free MTBR classified ad also in place, overly bumping your own post, etc. Reposting what was deleted will not result in mods and admins changing their minds. Timeouts and permanent bans may result from egregiously bad behavior.

Have fun and play nicely. We're all here because we love bicycles.


----------

